# Blue Sky introductory Blow Out Sale.....



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 15, 2013)

Blue Sky Peptides Introductory Blowout Sale!!!!!!!







35% off every single product we have until Sunday at Midnight.



*

use code: BLUESKY35


Peptides:

1. AICAR Ribonuccleotide 50 mg

2. CJC-1295 With-DAC 2mg (MOD GRF 1-29)

3. CJC-1295 NO-DAC 2mg (MOD GRF 1-29)

4. IGF-1 LR3 1mg

5. IGF-1 DES 1MG 

6. FRAGMENT 176-191 5mg

7. GHRP-2 5MG

8. GHRP-6 5MG

9. GnRH (Triptorelin) 100mcg 

10. HEXARELIN 2 MG 

11. IPAMORELIN 2000mcg

12. MELANOTAN II 10 MG

13. MGF (Mechano Growth Factor) ? 2mg

14. PEG MGF 2 mg

15. PT-141 (Bremelanotide) 10 MG

16. Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2MG


Research Liquids:

1. 1 Ml measuring Dropper

2. Anastrozole 1mg per ml x 30ml

3. Clenbuterol 200mcg per ml x 30ml

4. Clomiphene 50mg per ml x 30ml

5. Exemestane 25mg per ml x 30ml

6. GW-501516 10 MG per ML 30 ml

7. Letrozole 2.5mg per ml x 30ml

8. Mk-2866 Ostarine 33mg per Ml x 30 Ml

9. T3 (liothyronine) 100 mcg per ml x 30ml

10. T4 (Levothyroxine) 400 mcg x 30ml

11. Tadalafil 30 mg per ml x 30 ml

12. Tamoxifen Citrate 20mg per ml x 30ml

13. Toremifene Citrate 60mg per ml x 30ml

14. Pramipexole 2mg per ml x 30 ml

15. Ketotifen Fumarate 1 MG (30ml)

16. Cabergoline .5mg per ml x 30ml 
__________________
www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com
Twitter



*


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice sale brother


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 16, 2013)

Bump for sales


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 16, 2013)

Bump for sales.....


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 16, 2013)

Is the caber sale price the same as price on site?


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nvm


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 17, 2013)

*Thank you!*

I wanted to personally thank each and everyone of you that has ordered and taken advantage of this limited time offer of 35% off! 
 
I have spent years researching for the very best highest rated 3rd party tested peptides, and chems available on this planet.  I am obsessive compulsive  so everything from the Quality of our products to our website, labeling, packaging, and shipping has to be perfect. 

Blue Sky Peptides goal has always been to build long lasting relationships with our customers by offering quality, value, and trust with every single order no matter how small or large.  


Thank you all for your support! 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com
*Twitter*


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 18, 2013)

Only 8 hours left for our blowout 35% off! 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------

